# Opera 8 kostenlos



## Wolfsbein (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Opera hat eine Aktion bei der man kostenlos eine Lizenz für Opera 8 erhält. Dazu muss man sich bei der Opera Community unter http://my.opera.com/community/ anmelden. Wer bereits einen Forenaccount hat braucht ichts weiter zu tun. Wenn man 250 Klicks auf den Link http://my.opera.com/USER_NAME/affiliate/ schafft, gibts die Lizenz per Mail. Natürlich gilt das pro IP in einem bestimmten Zeitraum nur einmal und Spamer werden auch ausgeschlossen. Wenn wir diesen Thread hier als Sammelstelle betrachten, könnten wird das ganz schnell schaffen. Jeder schreibt einfach seinen Link rein und wir klicken . Ich fange also einfach mal an:
http://my.opera.com/Wolfsbein/affiliate/


----------



## Tobyas (27. Mai 2005)

Na, da beteilige ich mich gerne! Opera ist eh der beste Browser....

http://my.opera.com/Tobyas/affiliate/

Auf geht's mit dem click-Wettbewerb!

Gruß, Toby!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (27. Mai 2005)

Umsonst ist immer gut 

http://my.opera.com/reima/affiliate/

Kann man irgendwo einsehen, wie viele "Klicks" man schon auf seinem Konto hat? Und nein, damit meine ich nicht diese unübersichtliche Topliste...


----------



## Wolfsbein (27. Mai 2005)

Na endlich kommt Bewegung in die Sache . In einem anderen Forum gibts dazu schon fast 400 Beiträge . Den aktuellen Kontostand kann man unter "my account" oben links sehen. Bei mir steht er gerade bei 159 .


----------



## schwarzfahrer (28. Mai 2005)

So, hab erstmal alle geklickt     Was mich mal interessiert, schießt sich Opera damit nicht selbst ins Bein? Die meisten Klicks führen doch zu keinem neuen Kunden das wissen die doch...?


----------



## Wolfsbein (28. Mai 2005)

Aber es ist eine gute Werbung. Es probieren bestimmt einige Opera aus, dies so nicht gemacht hätten. Und es muss ja nicht unbedingt ein Verlust sein. Andernfalls würde der Nutzer die Lizenz ja vielleicht nicht kaufen, sondern mit der Werbung lassen.


----------



## elmyth (28. Mai 2005)

http://my.opera.com/Jonalist/affiliate/ klicken, habs auch schon bei euch. Vielleicht sollten wir, nachdem wir uns alle 24 studen einmal neu eingewählt haben nochmal die Liste durchgehen.  Aber ob das auffällt? Nicht unbedingt, oder?


----------



## chrisbergr (28. Mai 2005)

Ich will den Browser nicht, aber ich tu euch den Gefallen


----------



## elmyth (29. Mai 2005)

Und wieder eine Runde klicken ;-)


----------



## Gumbo (29. Mai 2005)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Stibie (29. Mai 2005)

Hat schon wer 250?


----------



## Wolfsbein (29. Mai 2005)

Mir fehlen noch noch genau 24 . Das könnte heute noch was werden.


----------



## JoKne (29. Mai 2005)

http://my.opera.com/jokne/affiliate/


Das ist echt cool, bin mal gespannt ob ich auch irgendwann die 250 packe, hab auf jeden Fall mal überall geklickt!


----------



## tittli (29. Mai 2005)

http://my.opera.com/tittli/affiliate/

hab auch mal alle durchgeklickt
gruss


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Mai 2005)

Mmmh... nur um dieses Banner loszuwerden, ist mir der Aufwand zu hoch.... gibts eigentlich schon irgendwo einen Wettbewerb "Top-Cheater"? 
Wobei der Wampen-Seppl kaum einholbar sein dürfte


----------



## daddz (29. Mai 2005)

*klick* *klick* *klick* .....puh...fertig!

Klickt mich auch: http://my.opera.com/daddz/affiliate/  ;-] 

greetz
daddz


----------



## Wolfsbein (30. Mai 2005)

Ich habe soeben meinen Code erhalten . Danke an alle die geklickt haben.


----------



## JohannesR (30. Mai 2005)

Oh ja, ich mach auch mit.   http://my.opera.com/JohannesRoettger/affiliate/ Ich bin gespannt, ob das was wird.


----------



## elmyth (30. Mai 2005)

... und wieder eine Runde geklickt!


----------



## NomadSoul (30. Mai 2005)

wenn ihr grad bei seit :
http://my.opera.com/NomadSoul/affiliate/


----------



## Virtual Freak (31. Mai 2005)

Auch ich würde mich über n paar Klicks freuen!
http://my.opera.com/virtualfreak/affiliate/ 

Greetz Virtual Freak


----------



## vogtländer (31. Mai 2005)

erledigt, was lange werte, wurde endlich gut.

*Dankeschön*


----------



## therealcharlie (31. Mai 2005)

http://my.opera.com/therealcharlie/affiliate/

ich auch bitte, hab ganz brav bei euch geklicked...


----------



## Neok (31. Mai 2005)

Wäre nett wenn ihr auch hier draufdrücken würdet:


http://my.opera.com/n3ok/affiliate/

Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. Juni 2005)

Mein Key ist grad eingetroffen.
Danke an alle Klicker.... ich klicke natürlich auch weiter


----------



## daddz (1. Juni 2005)

Was? Das ging aber schnell!? Ich habe gerade mal 43 Klicks   

Klickt in meiner Signatur bitteeee!  

greetz
daddz


----------



## Neok (1. Juni 2005)

Juhu ich habs auch hinter mir^^
Ich werde aber fleißig weiterklicken.


----------



## elmyth (1. Juni 2005)

... und wieder eine Runde geklickt


----------



## Neok (1. Juni 2005)

Hey warum krieg ich keine Mail? Obwohl ich schon über 250 Stück hab.
man kann mich sogar jetzt noch in den Top5 Affiliates sehen!


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Juni 2005)

Hab ein wenig Geduld... ich schätze die schicken die Mails in grossen Päckchen raus, und nicht bei jedem einzeln, wenn er die 250 hat.
Bei mir kam sie ca 12h danach an.




			
				daddz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was? Das ging aber schnell!? Ich habe gerade mal 43 Klicks


ich hab ja auch 20mal soviel  Forenbeiträge wie du... das bedeutet 20 mal soviel Signaturen zum draufklicken


----------



## Neok (2. Juni 2005)

Oh ja meine Geduld wieder... 
Jetzt ist der Key doch angekommen.

Also nie die Geduld verlieren ^^


----------



## Pherseus (2. Juni 2005)

wär nett wenn ihr hier auch kurz druff klickt  http://my.opera.com/pherseus/affiliate/


----------



## daddz (3. Juni 2005)

Ich bin immernoch bei "nur" 60 klicks...und andere haben schon ihren Key...
LEUTE KLICKT MAL ;-]  ;-] ... 

greetz
daddz


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Juni 2005)

Um die Sache mal etwas komfortabler zu gestalten 

http://my.opera.com/Tobyas/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/reima/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/Jonalist/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/Gumbo/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/jokne/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/daddz/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/pherseus/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/n3ok/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/therealcharlie/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/vogtlaender/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/virtualfreak/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/NomadSoul/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/JohannesRoettger/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/tittli/affiliate/

<edit>
Ich hab grad ne PN bekommen, dass dies von den Opera-Leuten als Schummeln angesehen werden könnte. Deshalb sind die Links wieder weg
</edit>


----------



## Fabian H (3. Juni 2005)

Rofl Sven. Danke, der Tag ist gerettet .


----------



## xxenon (5. Juni 2005)

^^ koole Aktion!

*Da will ich mich natürlich nicht enthalten =)*


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. Juni 2005)

Sven, das bringt in der Form überhaupt nichts, da bei nicht gesetztem Referrer die Aufrufe nicht gezählt werden


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Juni 2005)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sven, das bringt in der Form überhaupt nichts, da bei nicht gesetztem Referrer die Aufrufe nicht gezählt werden



Das ist mir schon klar... zuerst war ja alles verlinkt.
Ich wurde allerdings per PM darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass solche "Linksammlungen"(wie sie ansich schon dieses Thema darstellt)... von Opera als Schummeln gewertet werden(können).

Das wollte ich nicht noch forcieren, daher habe ich die Links wieder entfernt.

Wer sich drüber informieren will, was nicht gern gesehen wird: Opera-Schummel-Thema

Ääähm, da war noch etwas....Klick


----------



## generador (5. Juni 2005)

wäre nett wenn ihr auch mal klicken könnt

THX 4 all

http://my.opera.com/generador/affiliate/


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Juni 2005)

Moment...dann muss ich erst mal kurz die Verbindung trennen...die Leute bei Opera merken sich ja logischerweise die IP :suspekt:


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Juni 2005)

Na gut......bevor ich als "outsider" betitelt werde *g*

*klickerdieklacker*


----------



## DrSoong (6. Juni 2005)

Was sollst, ich schwimm auch mal mit dem Strom. Klick für mich!


Der Doc!


----------



## daddz (7. Juni 2005)

*mal_wieder_ne_runde_durchklick* ....hat sich ja nix mehr getan in letzter zeit.   
Jetz aber wieder ran Leutz!  

greetz
daddz


----------



## xxenon (7. Juni 2005)

Ich klick hier auch mehrmals täglich durch, aber irgendwie tut sich da nicht viel =)

Bin noch unter 30 :-(.


Hat jemand von euch der Opera-Seite entlocken können wie lang die Aktion gilt, bzw. ob es eine Einschränkung des Zeitraums gibt, in dem man die 250 schaffen muss?



MfG. xxenon


----------



## SilentWarrior (7. Juni 2005)

Wenn mir einer erklärt, welchen Vorteil Opera gegenüber Firefox hat, mach ich auch gerne mit.

Oder ist es einfach nur ein Schwimmen mit dem Strom?


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Vorteile? Hmm, ich kenn Firefox nicht, nur Mozilla.
Am besten gefällt mir dort der Profilmanager. 
Aber ich würde eher sagen Nachteile (z.b. bei Scrollbars).
Opera habe ich eh nur drauf um meine Seiten zu testen.... Opera starten, Seite aufrufen, gucken ob sie einigermassen so aussieht wie sie soll, Opera schliessen, mehr mach ich damit nicht.
In sofern würde ich sagen, im Strom mitschwimmen.
Warum auch nicht? Einem geschenktem Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul. 

Gruss Dr Dau
PS: ich habe auch ein Doktortitel


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Juni 2005)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn mir einer erklärt, welchen Vorteil Opera gegenüber Firefox hat, mach ich auch gerne mit.



Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll: Der einzige Vorteil ist, dass wenn ich Opera zum Testen anwerfe, keine Werbung mehr da ist. Einen Vorteil gegenüber Firefox sehe ich überhaupt nicht.
Das einzig nennenswerte neue Feature ist die Sprachunterstützung.
Opera unterstützt jetzt auch XMLhttprequest, das kann der IE bereits seit V5, Mozilla kann das auch schon längst.
Dafür ist Opera noch immer unfähig zu XSLT.
Es ist im Opera-Board an vielen Stellen zu verfolgen, dass viele Leute dort mürrisch sind ob des ganzen Schnickschnacks angesichts der ausbleibenden grundlegenden Neuerungen.


Der spezielle Reiz für mich lag eigentlich darin, zu sehen, wie gut die Aktion gegen Schummelei abgesichert ist.... und ich muss sagen: nicht sehr gut 

Kleines Angebot von meiner Seite:
Da ich meinen Key ja schon habe, ist jetzt wieder Platz in meiner Signatur:
wer dort also verlinkt werden will, sage Bescheid....


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

@Sven Mintel, bescheid  
Ich bin grad mal bei 18 Punkten.  

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## xxenon (11. Juni 2005)

Da schließ ich mich natürlich gerne an, ich bin auch noch unter 30 ^^


----------



## Gottox (11. Juni 2005)

http://my.opera.com/Gottox/affiliate/
--- mitäufer ---


----------



## hpvw (11. Juni 2005)

Habe beim klicken mal die ausgelassen, die schon gesagt haben, dass sie bereits über 250 haben.
Und nun will ich auch mal auf den fahrenden Zug aufspringen: HEPP
EDIT: Danke an alle, ich habe meine 250 voll
http://my.opera.com/hpvw/affiliate/
/EDIT


----------



## elmyth (11. Juni 2005)

... und wieder eine Runde geklickt. Mir fehlen jetzt noch circa 20 Klicks, also *klicken*.


----------



## hpvw (11. Juni 2005)

Klick, Klick, ...

Mal 'ne ganz blöde Frage:
Wo kann ich meinen "Punktestand" nachlesen, außer in der ewig langen, auf mehrere Seiten verteilten Liste?
Vielleicht bin ich auch nur blind, aber ich habe keine Möglichkeit gefunden.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Juni 2005)

Meine Güte wie konnte ich diesen Thread nur solange übersehen 

Hab euch auch mal alle durchgeklickt ( auser diejenigen die schon 250 haben, man muss ja die Maus schonen  ) 

Edit: Link entfernt, ich hab die 250 voll, danke an alle fleisigen Klicker 

@hpvw: In der Comunity unter "My Account"

Bei mir sind da gerademal 12 bis jetzt *g*



Edit²: Klicker ist bei uns ein anderes Wort für Glasmurmeln :suspekt:


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

@hpvw, oder wenn Du eingelogt bist, rechts naben der langen Liste ist ein langes graues Feld.
Dort steht dann z.b. Your Affiliate Score: 259.

@DJ Teac, dann solltest Du mal dein Efeu beschneiden, dann klapps auch besser mit dem Thread sehen.  
Nun hast Du 14. *g*

Ich habe mein Key zwar noch nicht bekommen, aber ich habe die 250er Marke ja auch erst heute vormittag erreicht.
Sven habe ich auch schon bescheid gegeben.

Vielen Dank an alle die fleissig geklickt haben.
Natürlich klicke auch ich weiter für euch.  

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## hpvw (11. Juni 2005)

Danke euch beiden, werd' wohl öfter mal meine Augen auf machen müssen.
Nun stehe ich bei 6.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. Juni 2005)

So, hab auch wieder mal alle durchgeklickt... hab jetzt 148, irgendwie stagniert es zur Zeit bei mir


----------



## hpvw (11. Juni 2005)

So, habe mich gerade neu eingewählt, klick, klick, klick...

Vielleicht können diejenigen, welche die 250 bereits erreicht haben die Links in ihren Beiträgen als normalen Text editieren, das würde die Klickerei vielleicht etwas erleichtern.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. Juni 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @DJ Teac, dann solltest Du mal dein Efeu beschneiden, dann klapps auch besser mit dem Thread sehen.


 
Ne der ist aus Plastik 
Aber die Sonnenbrille vorm PC abnehmen würde helfen, man muss ja nicht immer "cool" aussehen 


Und natürlich wieder eine Runde Klicks für alle


----------



## duckdonald (12. Juni 2005)

Na dann setz ich mich mal dazu:

http://my.opera.com/DonaldDuck/affiliate/


hier ein *klick*, da ein *klick* überall ein *klick*


----------



## Gumbo (13. Juni 2005)

Ich hab heute meine Lizenz erhalten. Vielen Dank an alle, die mir dazu verhalfen.


----------



## BlackLove2005 (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

so ich wollte mich auch gerade mal anmelden aber ich finde nichts wo man da klicken muss, dass ich so eine Lizens bekomme. Kann mir das mal jemand sagen?

Gruß  BlackLove2005


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Juni 2005)

Du musst dich dort im Forum registrieren... dann erhältst du deinen Benutzernamen.


----------



## BlackLove2005 (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ok ich habe mich angemeldet. Ich heiße dort:  _*BlackLove200*_

So nun wo muss man klicken *fg*

Gruß BlackLove2005


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Juni 2005)

BlackLove2005 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ok ich habe mich angemeldet. Ich heiße dort: _*BlackLove200*_
> 
> ...


 
http://my.opera.com/BlackLove200/affiliate/

Und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem erstem Klick, und die anderen für ihren wievielten das auch gerade war wo ich geklickt hab


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Juni 2005)

http://my.opera.com/BlackLove200/affiliate/


----------



## BlackLove2005 (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

danke euch beiden!

Gruß  BlackLove2005


----------



## cameeel (13. Juni 2005)

So hab mich au mal angemeldet 

 => http://my.opera.com/cAm3eel/affiliate/


 Vllt ne dumme Frage aber wo kann ich sehen wie viel Klicks ich bereits hab usw. bzw wie die IP Sperre ist usw usw...

 Ach und sollte man die Links, bei denen schon 250 Klicks sind nicht mal aus dem Thread hier löschen sonst bringts ja nix oder? Oder bekommt man noch irgendwas wenn man noch mehr Klicks als 250 hat?

 thx,
 cAm3eel


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Juni 2005)

Mag bei mir auch noch jemand? *liebschaut*
Hab auch brav bei den anderen geklickt. =)

http://my.opera.com/crazyweasel/affiliate/


----------



## BlackLove2005 (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo Alexander Schuc

na ja dan will ich mal nicht so sein und heute ist ja so ein schöner Tag ich habe bei dir mal drauf geklickt.

Aber wie schon einer weiter oben gefragt kann man sehen wie oft man schon geklickt worden ist? 

Gruß  BlackLove2005


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Juni 2005)

cAm3eel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vllt ne dumme Frage aber wo kann ich sehen wie viel Klicks ich bereits hab usw. bzw wie die IP Sperre ist usw usw...



Deine Klicks siehst du, sofern du eingeloggt bist, unter http://my.opera.com/community/affiliates/
...auf der rechten Seite
"Your Affiliate Score"

Zur IP-Sperre gibts nicht viel zu sagen:
Pro IP-Adresse wird nur 1 Klick pro User gezählt.
Nach einem Klick auf deinen Link musst du also die Internetverbindung neu aufbauen.... dann hast du eine neue IP und der nächste klick wird wieder gezählt.

Diesen Vorgang könnte man (rein theoretisch ) natürlich auch ein wenig automatisieren :suspekt:


----------



## BlackLove2005 (13. Juni 2005)

Hey Sven,

danke für die Antwort. Aber sag mal ich habe doch FlatRate und ist es da nicht so dass man dann immer eine FESTE IP hat? Also egal wie oft man sich einwählt?  :suspekt:  :suspekt: 

Und wenn es nicht so ist, dann müsste ich nur 250 mal mein Internet starten und dann wurde das doch reichen oder?

Gruß BlackLove2005


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Juni 2005)

Nö, wenn du bei deinem Anbieter keine feste IP gekauft hast, dann hast du normalerweise auch keine.

Das Zweitere: probiers aus... (auf eigenes Risiko, als cheater angeprangert zu werden )


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Juni 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Diesen Vorgang könnte man (rein theoretisch ) natürlich auch ein wenig automatisieren :suspekt:


 
Aber aber, wird doch keiner ein Plugin nutzen das Seiten automatisch reloaded und jedesmal den Proxy ändert 

Über 250 clicks kriegt man auch nix besonderes hab mal jemanden angelabert der 3000 hat der hat bis jetzt auch nur eine Lizenz bekommen


----------



## BlackLove2005 (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

nee nee das mache ich jetzt mal liebe rnicht. OK ich muss eh jeden Tag mein Rechner zwei mal neu starten, dann kann man schon mla drauf klicken aber sonst wurde ich das doch nie machen. Was denkst du denn da von mir  :suspekt:  :suspekt: 

Gruß  BlackLove2005


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2005)

*cAm3eel *und *Alexander Schuc*, ihr solltet eure Opera Links auch in eure Signatur aufnehemen, nicht jeder schaut in diesen Thread.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Juni 2005)

*seufz* Warum schreibt man mich immer mit meinem vollen Namen an? Alex reicht ja doch.. :/


----------



## BlackLove2005 (13. Juni 2005)

Ach Alex,

sei doch net traurgi     

Gruß BlackLove2005


----------



## cameeel (13. Juni 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *cAm3eel *und *Alexander Schuc*, ihr solltet eure Opera Links auch in eure Signatur aufnehemen, nicht jeder schaut in diesen Thread.



Jojo, mach ich gleich, gute Idee eigentlich ^^

Und danke @Sven, jetzt hab ich's auch endlich gefunden  :suspekt: 


MfG
cAm3eel


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (13. Juni 2005)

Lizen*z*! Es heißt Lizen*z*, genauso wie es Standar*d* heißt


----------



## hpvw (13. Juni 2005)

Ich klick auch für Lizensen  :-(, hätte selbst aber doch lieber eine Lizenz.


----------



## cameeel (13. Juni 2005)

- Habs geändert  :-( 


MfG
cAm3eel


----------



## SirAM (14. Juni 2005)

Klickt mich bitte!
 Danke an alle, die für mich geklickt haben!


----------



## wesker_re (14. Juni 2005)

Bitte auch einmal für mich klicken: http://my.opera.com/reinbluetig/affiliate/

Ich danke es jedem mit einem Klick meinerseits. 

Bis die Tage...
Lucius


----------



## aKraus (14. Juni 2005)

Helft mir 
http://my.opera.com/Exi/affiliate/


----------



## Tobyas (15. Juni 2005)

Mmh, habe heute die Hälfte erreicht. 125 ist zwar schon ne Menge, aber so ein paar klicks wären noch schön!
http://my.opera.com/Tobyas/affiliate/


----------



## cameeel (15. Juni 2005)

So, grad nochma ne Runde geklickt...

  PS: Hab schon 142 Klicks zusammen, fehlen also nimme allzu viel, also nur noch bissel klicken  - danke deshalb schon an alle die bis jetzt geklickt haben und danke an alle die hoffentlich noch klicken werden 


  MfG
  cAm3eel


----------



## ZIGGY_WillES (16. Juni 2005)

Mich auch klicken, mich auch klicken


http://my.opera.com/ZIGGY_WillES/affiliate/


----------



## JohannesR (16. Juni 2005)

Alle melden sich an, aber keiner klickt. Offenbar geht das Prinzip des Threads an den meisten hier vorbei... Haetten alle, die sich hier eingetragen haben, auch bei allen geklickt, wären wir schon durch.


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Juni 2005)

Wer klickt hier denn nicht?
Ich gehe mal davon aus dass Du deine "Weisheit" aus Logfiles beziehst?!


----------



## BlackLove2005 (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo,



			
				Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alle melden sich an, aber keiner klickt. Offenbar geht das Prinzip des Threads an den meisten hier vorbei... Haetten alle, die sich hier eingetragen haben, auch bei allen geklickt, wären wir schon durch.



aha woher willst du denn wissen dass keiner klickt nur weil du noch nich so viel hast, muss das ja nicht heißen, dass niemand klickt, oder gehts dir einfach zu langsam? 

Gruß  BlackLove2005


----------



## Tobias K. (16. Juni 2005)

moin


@BlackLove2005
Kann es sein das deine Posts nur noch aus "Angriffen" bestehen?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Juni 2005)

Tobias K. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> moin
> 
> 
> @BlackLove2005
> ...


Ein klares nein.


----------



## JohannesR (16. Juni 2005)

Dr Dau: Ich beziehe meine Weisheit aus den Daten, die ich diesem Thread entnehmen kann. Wenn man die Abstände zwischen der Anmeldung und den geposteten Zwischenergebnissen betrachtet, dann die Postanzahl der Person ein bisschen miteinbezieht, und bemerkt, dass sich hier einige nur angemeldet haben, um auch eine Lizenz abzustauben (was ich im Moderatorenpanel anhand des letzten Logins erkennen kann), kann man, mit etwas dreistigkeit und einigen Sekunden Hirnrechenzeit, feststellen, dass ich wohl nicht ganz falsch liegen kann.

Hättet ihr über meine angedeutete Argumentation im vorherigen Post nachgedacht, wärt ihr dem hier auch ein Stück näher gewesen...


----------



## Tobias K. (16. Juni 2005)

moin


Ok, mein "nur noch" nehm ich zurück.
Der Rest blieibt stehen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## JohannesR (16. Juni 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein klares nein.


Du bist BlackLove2005? Schizzo?


----------



## Tobias K. (16. Juni 2005)

moin


 


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Juni 2005)

Lasset uns hier der Worte wenig tauschen, und uns stattdessen am Klicken berauschen


----------



## JohannesR (16. Juni 2005)

Du bist ein wahrer Poet. Trotzdem geh ich jetzt lieber schlafen.


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Juni 2005)

@Johannes, dass sich hier einige frisch anmelden, 0 Beiträge haben und nach Opera gieren ist mir auch aufgefallen.... dem entsprechend reagiere ich (und andere sicherlich auch) darauf.
Nachdenken? Bist Du wahnsinnig?!  
Und ja, ich bin schizzo! ;-] 

Man wird doch wohl bei ungerechtfertigten Kommentaren sein Senf dazu geben dürfen?!
Schliesslich entsprach das "nur noch" ja nicht den Tatsachen.
Aber Tobias hat seine Aussage ja schon revidiert.
In sofern kann ich nun nichts weiter dazu sagen, weil ich ganz sicher nicht alle Threads von BlackLove (oder anderen) lese.


----------



## BlackLove2005 (17. Juni 2005)

Morgen,



			
				Tobias K. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> moin
> 
> 
> @BlackLove2005
> ...



ach was les z.B. mal meine ganzen Beiträge bei PHP und dann kannst du mich das nochamls fragen OK. Nur ich lass mir einfach nicht unterstellen, dass ich nicht klicke. Aber man kann mich auch nicht zwingen den ganzen Tag auf die Links klicken. Und wenn dasIhm zu langsam geht dann soll er eben 250 mal sein Rechner neu starten oder noch seine Kollegen fragen. Soll sich hier mal nicht so anstellen ein wenig Geduld sollte man schon haben oder?

Gruß BlackLove2005


----------



## Gumbo (17. Juni 2005)

> Nur ich lass mir einfach nicht unterstellen, dass ich nicht klicke. Aber man kann mich auch nicht zwingen den ganzen Tag auf die Links klicken.


Hier geschieht alles auf freiwilliger Basis.

Und den Leuten von Opera geht es bestimmt nicht darum, herauszufinden ob jemand in der Lage ist 250-mal einem Verweis zu folgen, sondern um die Verbreitung von Opera.
Und so ein Thema wie dieses mit nahezu kompletten Linklisten würde ich persönlich auch schon als Spam bezeichnen.


----------



## fanste (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo @all.
Damit ich meine 250 Klicks auch bald habe, HIER der Link.

Sollte ich mich beim Link vertan haben, unten in der Signatur ist er auch .


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. Juni 2005)

So, war unter der Woche nicht da.
Aber jetzt werden erstmal fleisig alle durchgeklickt


----------



## JohannesR (17. Juni 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In sofern kann ich nun nichts weiter dazu sagen, weil ich ganz sicher nicht alle Threads von BlackLove (oder anderen) lese.


Wir verfolgen allerdings momentan ihr Postverhalten, deshalb war Tobias mit seiner Aussage schon nah an der Wahrheit...

BlackLove2005: Damit unterstellst Du mir, dass ich mich nur aufrege, weil ich den Opera will/brauche. Das entspricht nicht den Tatsachen, da ich eh eine Windows-Lizenz bekomme, und keine Unix-Lizenz, die ich bräuchte. Ich habe Dich auch nicht dich damit gemeint - obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass Du mir reichlich unsympatisch bist.
Allerdings habe ich hier meinem Unmut ein bisschen Luft gemacht, meinem Unmut darüber, was hier ständig und in letzter Zeit immer häufiger passiert; Die User kommen um zu nehmen, sind aber nicht bereit etwas zu geben - Egal in welcher Form: Wissen, Hilfestellung, Dankbarkeit oder lesbare Beiträge. (es heißt z.B. lies, und nicht les. Lies Dir mal den entsprechenden Wikipedia-Eintrag durch...)

Das kotzt mich schon an.


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Juni 2005)

@Johannes

Es gibt nicht nur WIN-Lizenzen.
Wenn du die 250 voll hast, bekommst du Registrierungscodes zugesandt für:

#Windows
#Linux, Intel
#Linux, PPC
#Linux, Sparc
#FreeBSD
#Solaris
#Mac OS X


----------



## BlackLove2005 (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo,



> BlackLove2005: Damit unterstellst Du mir, dass ich mich nur aufrege, weil ich den Opera will/brauche. Das entspricht nicht den Tatsachen, da ich eh eine Windows-Lizenz bekomme, und keine Unix-Lizenz, die ich bräuchte. Ich habe Dich auch nicht dich damit gemeint - obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass Du mir reichlich unsympatisch bist.



Aber so kam das rüber dass du sauer bist dass du bis jetzt noch keine Lizens bekommen hast. Wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe dann tut mir das leid aber das nächstes mal musst du das einfach ein wenig besser schreiben   

Und ob ich dir sympatisch bzw. unsympatisch bin das ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal. 

Gruß BlackLove2005


----------



## Jan Seifert (17. Juni 2005)

*Leute bleibt beim Thema, jeder der Opera für lau will, soll bitte auch anderen helfen, alle die über andere Themen sprechen wollen, sollen es bitte per PN/Mail. Das geht an alle hier, danke.*

Euren Kleinkrieg in allen Ehren, aber bitte nicht hier in diesem Thema.


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Juni 2005)

@Johannes, bei der Anzahl an Benutzern, verfolgt ihr sicherlich auch noch andere. 

Dass mit den Lizenzen hat Sven ja schon klargestellt, dem kann ich nur noch hinzufügen dass es für jedes Betriebssytem einen unterschiedlichen Key gibt.

Zum Glück gehöre ich nicht zu denen die nur nehmen, daher fühle ich mich jetzt auch nicht angesprochen.
Deinen Unmut kann ich aber gut nachvollziehen.... siehe z.b. hier.  

Jedoch sollte auch jeder daran denken dass niemand perfekt ist.....  


			
				Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe Dich auch nicht dich damit gemeint


 
[edit] @Jan, recht hast Du, es geht schon lange am Thema vorbei.... auch wenn ich meine Lizenz schon habe, klicke ich trotzdem weiter, für mich wurde ja auch geklickt [/edit]


----------



## m3cki (17. Juni 2005)

dann klickt doch bitte auch für mich: http://my.opera.com/esinn/affiliate/ 

danke. ich klicke auch für euch.


----------



## fanste (17. Juni 2005)

Will ja nicht zu denen gehören, die immer nur wollen. Hab mich jetzt auch mal bei (fast) alen durchgeklickt


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (17. Juni 2005)

So, dank eurer Hilfe hab ich die 250 geknackt! Werd dann die Lizenz wohl demnächst bekommen.

Danke an alle fleißigen Klicker  Werd auch weiterhin noch ab und zu in das Thema schauen und die Links durchklicken.


----------



## BlackLove2005 (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

hehe das ging aber schnell bei dir. Ich habe leider erst 97    

Gruß BlackLove2005


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Juni 2005)

@Matthias, dass kann ein paar Tage dauern, ich hatte die 250 an einem Samstag und die Mail ist erst am Montag gekommen.
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, werden die Mails auch nur "paketeweise" verschickt.

@BlackLove, wie Sven schon erwähnte, hängt es auch von der popularität ab.
Um so mehr Beiträge Du hast, um so wahrscheinlicher ist es dass geklickt wird bzw. um so häufiger wird geklickt.


----------



## fanste (17. Juni 2005)

@Matthias Reitinger:
Da gratulier ich doch mal .
Ich hab leider erst 90.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (17. Juni 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Matthias, dass kann ein paar Tage dauern, ich hatte die 250 an einem Samstag und die Mail ist erst am Montag gekommen.
> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, werden die Mails auch nur "paketeweise" verschickt.


Soll mir auch recht sein, so dringend brauch ich die Lizenz nicht 

PS: Klickediklick


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Juni 2005)

So, ich habe meinen Link mal aus der Signatur in mein Profil verbannt.... damit nicht unnötig geklickt werden muss. 

@Matthias, ich brauchte die Lizenz auch nicht dringend, aber was man hat das hat man.  
Ich hätte die 8er gestern doch fast auf einem andern PC installiert, konnt mich dann aber doch so grad noch zurück halten. *g*


----------



## JohannesR (17. Juni 2005)

Ich finde, der Opera hat gute Ansätze, allerdings muss auch noch viel getan werden; so sind z.B. die Mausgesten erste Sahne (um längen besser als die Optimoz-Extension-Gesten). Schlecht hingegen ist der Content-Filter und die Rendering-Engine. Aber gut, wie Dr Dau schon sagte, was man hat, hat man. Ausserdem findet sich bestimmt ein dankbarer Abnehmer/Opera-Fan, der die Lizenz nutzen kann und will.


----------



## Technomausi (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo, würde mich freuen, wenn ihr für mich auch mal klickt...werde jetzt auch direkt mal alle durchklicken 

http://my.opera.com/Technomausi/affiliate/ 

Thx Technomausi


----------



## KristophS (18. Juni 2005)

Ich auch, ich auch: http://my.opera.com/krsa/affiliate/


----------



## mhribernik (19. Juni 2005)

Hi.

Bitte klickt für mich auf den Link:

http://my.opera.com/mhribernik/affiliate/     

Ich habs für euch alle auch mehrmals gemacht.
Danke.


----------



## der_Jan (19. Juni 2005)

Setz es dir doch noch in deine Signatur


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. Juni 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Johannes
> 
> Es gibt nicht nur WIN-Lizenzen.
> Wenn du die 250 voll hast, bekommst du Registrierungscodes zugesandt für:
> ...


 
Darf man die paralell (wie schreibt man dieses Wort ? ) nutzen ?
Hab nämlich eine Linux, eine FreeBSD eine Windows und demnächst auch eine Mac ( Prima als Mediacenter ) Kiste im Zimmer stehen 

Hab euch natürlich nicht vergessen und werde jetzt zum dritten mal Heute für alle klicken, da ich heute schon zweimal den Router resetten musste sollte das ja keine Probleme mit der Reloadsperre geben, oder gibts da auch ein Cookie ?


Edit: Übrigens bitte mal schauen wer seine 250 schon hat und die Links entfernen, das macht einem das Durchklicken einfacher


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Juni 2005)

Opera-Lizenz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> You are entitled to use the Software on all personal computers (laptops/desktops) in your private household. "Use" means loaded in temporary memory or permanent storage on the computer. For corporate use, one license is required for each user of the Software. You are obligated to have a reasonable process to assure that the number of persons using the Software concurrently does not exceed the number of licenses.



Demnach kannst du Opera auf allen Rechnern die du benutzt so oft wie du willst benutzen.....solange du diese Rechner(besser gesagt Opera) alleine benutzt.
Die Lizenz scheint also gewissermassen personengebunden zu sein.

Übrigens: Hat bei Opera8 schon mal jemand entdeckt, wo man einstellen kann, dass bei JS-Fehlern die Konsole erscheint... bisher ging das immer?

parallel


----------



## Robert Steichele (20. Juni 2005)

Vielleicht helft Ihr mir auch bei der Lizenz

http://my.opera.com/falaffel/affiliate/ 

Vielen Dank


----------



## bled (20. Juni 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Übrigens: Hat bei Opera8 schon mal jemand entdeckt, wo man einstellen kann, dass bei JS-Fehlern die Konsole erscheint... bisher ging das immer?


Tools->Preferences->Multimedia->JavaScript Options->ganz unten


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Juni 2005)

Ja...da wars bei Opera früher.... den Punkt "Tools->Preferences->Multimedia" gibts bei V8 nicht.

Habs aber gefunden
Tools>Preferences>Advanced>Content>JavaScript Options

Trotzdem danke...ohne dich hätte ich wohl nicht nochmal gesucht


----------



## Technomausi (20. Juni 2005)

Mal ne kleine Frage, hat irgendwer gefunden, wo man einstellen kann, von welchen Seiten PopUps nie geblockt werden dürfen? Irgendwie find ich dies nirgends


----------



## aKraus (21. Juni 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Demnach kannst du Opera auf allen Rechnern die du benutzt so oft wie du willst benutzen.....solange du diese Rechner(besser gesagt Opera) alleine benutzt.
> Die Lizenz scheint also gewissermassen personengebunden zu sein.


 
Dürfte ich Opera (wenn ich meine 250 Klicks habe) demnach dann auch auf *meinem* Firmenrechner installieren?


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Juni 2005)

> You are entitled to use the Software on all personal computers (laptops/desktops)* in your private household.*


...wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (21. Juni 2005)

ich mach auch mit


----------



## daddz (21. Juni 2005)

Soooo...mal wieder alles durchklicken. Komme der Lizenz immer näher!   
Man müsste mal wieder alle Links sammeln, weil das echt lästig ist ganze 7 Seiten durchzuklicken...oder darf man solche Listen nicht machen?

http://my.opera.com/daddz/affiliate 

greetz
daddz


----------



## fanste (21. Juni 2005)

So. Hab auch mal wieder ne Runde durch.

@daddz: Schaust du mal hier:http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1074585&postcount=34


----------



## xxenon (21. Juni 2005)

Heute ist endlich meine Lizen*z* eingetroffen, juhu! ^^

Auch ich werde natürlich weiterhin von Zeit zu Zeit vorbeischaun und durchklicken.

In diesem Sinne vielen, lieben Dank an alle, die geklickt haben und natürlich ganz besonders an Sven Mintel.


MfG. xxenon


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (22. Juni 2005)

http://my.opera.com/Tobyas/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/reima/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/Jonalist/affiliate/
Gumbo hat schon 
http://my.opera.com/jokne/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/daddz/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/pherseus/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/n3ok/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/therealcharlie/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/vogtlaender/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/virtualfreak/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/NomadSoul/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/JohannesRoettger/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/tittli/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/falaffel/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/mhribernik/affiliate/ 
http://my.opera.com/alarmbereit/affiliate/

Am besten die Liste immer mitposten, sich ergänzen oder runterstreichen.


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Juni 2005)

@Daniel, lies dir mal die Postings 34, 37 und 38 durch.... das Thema hatten wir schon.


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. Juni 2005)

So, dann will ich auch mal, hab eben alle durchgeklickt, werde morgen von der Arbeit aus nochmal durch, und dann Abends von zu Hause nochmal 

*http://my.opera.com/derjan/affiliate/*

Danke schonmal fürs Klicken


----------



## Technomausi (22. Juni 2005)

@Daniel bitte meinen Link sofort aus deiner Liste entfernen, ich möchte ungern als Cheater bei denen abgestempelt werden


----------



## DrSoong (22. Juni 2005)

Da besteht bei mir keine Gefahr, meinen Link hat er nicht in seiner Liste (aber dafür in meiner Sig).


Der Doc!

BTW: Hab heute schon 3 Runden durchgeklickt (ist ganz praktisch, wenn man 3 verschiedene Webzugänge auf einmal hat).


----------



## SilentWarrior (22. Juni 2005)

Ähm … ich hab mich jetzt da auch angemeldet, aber irgendwie find ich meine Punktzahl nirgends (obwohl die derzeit noch bei 0 liegen müsste ).





> Deine Klicks siehst du, sofern du eingeloggt bist, unter http://my.opera.com/community/affiliates/
> ...auf der rechten Seite
> "Your Affiliate Score"


Da hab ich nachgeschaut, das ist nix. Woran liegt das? 

However, hier mal mein Link, vielleicht klappt es ja, wenn man erstmal ein paar Klicks hat:

http://my.opera.com/SilentWarrior/affiliate/


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Juni 2005)

@SilentWarrior, hast es dir ja gründlich überlegt. *g*

Du bist eingelogt?
Rechts oben sind die "Top 5 Affiliates", darunter klickst Du auf "View all".
Dann kommst Du zu der langen Liste, an der rechten Seite sind die "Top 10 Cheaters".
Darunter kommt der lange graue Rand, da steht dann ganz klein "Your Affiliate Score: 322".

Alternativ kannst Du auch nach dem login im kleinen Menü unter dem Hauptmenü auf "My account" gehen.
Dort steht dann gleich oben zwischen "My account" und "Tools" deine Punktezahl "Your Affiliate Score: 322".

3 Punkte hast Du schon, dauert ja nicht mehr lange.  
6024 SilentWarrior 3 Blog Profile


----------



## SilentWarrior (23. Juni 2005)

Ah, jetzt hab ich's. Vielen Dank für die Info!  Sind schon fünf. ;-]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2005)

Ich hab mich jetzt auch mal dazu hinreissen lassen.

Ist ja immerhin umsonst. Oder zumindest kostenlos.

Also, bitte seid so freundlich...
Opera for me for free 

Werd mich auch gleich mal dran machen die Liste durchzuklicken, ein paar hab ich ja schon vor meiner eigenen Anmeldung angeklickt.

Irgendwie witzig faend ich ja, wenn irgendein hirnrissiges Script-Kid einen Wurm schreibt der von den infizierten System aus bei jeder Internet-Einwahl einmal klickt. 
W32/Opera4Free


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Juni 2005)

Glückwunsch an hpvw

@reptiler: hast du nasse Füsse bekommen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juni 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Glückwunsch an hpvw
> 
> @reptiler: hast du nasse Füsse bekommen?


Ooehm, wieso


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Juni 2005)

in den Nachrichten wurde gezeigt, dass es bei dir in der Gegend recht viel geregnet hat ...oder war das nur eine Ente, um von dem guten Wetter hier abzulenken


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juni 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ....um von dem guten Wetter hier abzulenken


Es war einmal....
Bei mir regnet und donnert es.... endlich Abkühlung. *puuuh*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juni 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> in den Nachrichten wurde gezeigt, dass es bei dir in der Gegend recht viel geregnet hat ...oder war das nur eine Ente, um von dem guten Wetter hier abzulenken


Nee, die Nachrichten waren da schon richtig.
Und ich bin auch an dem einen oder anderen Tag etwas bis ziemlich nass geworden. 
Gluecklicherweise ist das jetzt erstmal vorbei und ich hoffe, dass sich das schoene Wetter was sich heute zeigt auch so haelt.
Es ist hier zwar auch bei boesem Regen nicht kalt, soll heissen, dass es weiterhin gut warm ist. Aber als Abkuehlung bevorzuge ich einen kleinen Schauer und nicht eimerweise vom Himmel fallenden Wasser (gluecklicherweise ohne Eimer).
Und der Himmel sah auch alles andere als freundlich aus. Es war durchaus tagsueber nahezu so dunkel wie in der Nacht, der Himmel war gaenzlich schwarz und alles sah ziemlich nach Weltuntergang aus.

Mal so als kleiner -Bericht.


----------



## hpvw (25. Juni 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Glückwunsch an hpvw


Danke.
Das andere selbst schneller darin sind, zu erkennen, dass ich meine 250 voll hab    
Eine Mail habe ich noch nicht, aber die wird wohl in der nächsten Woche eintrudeln.
Danke an alle, die geklickt haben.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## supersalzi (26. Juni 2005)

Lieber spaet als nie, bitte klickt doch auch fur mich noch mal..

Kostenlose Opera 8 Lizenz

danke, salzi


----------



## generador (26. Juni 2005)

Könntet ihr für mich auch noch bissl klicken

THX

http://my.opera.com/generador/affiliate/


----------



## supersalzi (26. Juni 2005)

gibt es hier nicht irgend irgend jemanden der clever genug ist sowas zu automatisieren, cronjob oder sowas evt. man wird ja bloed vom klicken...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Juni 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Irgendwie witzig faend ich ja, wenn irgendein hirnrissiges Script-Kid einen Wurm schreibt der von den infizierten System aus bei jeder Internet-Einwahl einmal klickt.
> W32/Opera4Free



Man koennte vielleicht mittels PHP und JavaScript ein Script auf die jeweils eigene Website packen, dass zuerst mittels PHP diesen Thread ausliest, die Links ausliest, und dann mittels JavaScript die Links clientseitig clickt.
So kann man dann auch die IP-Sperre umgehen, was nicht der Fall waere wenn man das immer vom Server aus laufen lassen wuerde.


----------



## SilentWarrior (27. Juni 2005)

Und dann kommt man auch ganz schnell auf die schöne Cheater-Liste rechts …


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Juni 2005)

Ich denke auch das koennte man vermeiden wenn man das alles etwas clever anstellt.
Ich haette da sogar eine Idee wie, jedoch will ich hier ja nicht zu viele Infos geben, sonst kommt wirklich noch einer auf die Idee sowas zu coden.


----------



## hpvw (27. Juni 2005)

Juhu, meine Lizenz-Mail ist angekommen.
Danke noch mal für die Klicks.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Robert Steichele (4. Juli 2005)

Habs fast geschafft!

http://my.opera.com/falaffel/affiliate/ 

Danke für die Klicks


----------



## aKraus (4. Juli 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke auch das koennte man vermeiden wenn man das alles etwas clever anstellt.
> Ich haette da sogar eine Idee wie, jedoch will ich hier ja nicht zu viele Infos geben, sonst kommt wirklich noch einer auf die Idee sowas zu coden.


 
Ich hätte es mir auch schon überlegt. Ich pflanze einen IFrame in meine Websiten rein (0pt x 0pt) und lasse ihm Hintergrund die my.opera.com Seite aufrufen. Jetzt sagt sich jeder, dass man dann auf der Cheaterseite landet - falsch. Ich logge die IPs natürlich in der Datenbank mit und wenn diese IP in den letzen 24h nicht in meiner Liste zu finden ist, lasse ich diesen Aufruf geschehen. 

Allerdings war ich bis jetzt zu faul, sowas zu programmieren 

Also, kräftig weiterklicken xD

Greatz


----------



## Technomausi (4. Juli 2005)

Irgendwie bin ich erst bei 80  

Hoffe ihr klickt auch weiterhin noch ein wenig für mich mit


----------



## _root (6. Juli 2005)

http://my.opera.com/ifex_acid/affiliate/ 

Ich habe auch immer schon geklickt =)


btw. Wo kann man sehen wieviele Klicks schon drauf sind ?


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Juli 2005)

djacid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...btw. Wo kann man sehen wieviele Klicks schon drauf sind ?


Scroll mal nach oben.... Seite 8 von 9.... thread Nr. 141.


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. Juli 2005)

Juhuu genau 250 
*rumhüpf*

edit: bekommt man den Key per eMail ?

edit²: Andy du Stoffel sag gefälligst danke !!

Danke an alle die geklickt haben 

Und keine Angst ich klick noch eine Zeitlang weiter


----------



## NomadSoul (8. Juli 2005)

mir fehlen noch 70 bitte klicken!!
siehe Sig ;-)


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Juli 2005)

@DJ Teac, die Key's (sind ja 7 Stück) bekommst Du an die Mailadresse, die Du bei der Anmeldung angegeben hast.
Ich denke aber dass die Mail erst nächste Woche ankommen wird.
Ich hatte meine Punkte auf einem Samstag voll und die Mail ist am Monatg gekommen.


----------



## Tobyas (8. Juli 2005)

Wollte auch mal Danke sagen! Habe jetzt genau 243! Die letzten 7 sollten an diesem WE wohl drin sein... Also vielen Dank an alle die geklickt haben. Auch ich werde die nächsten Tage immer mal wieder vorbeischauen und mal durchklicken.
Mfg


----------



## SilentWarrior (8. Juli 2005)

Mir fehlen noch 87.  Bin ganz offensichtlich zu spät auf den Zug aufgesprungen.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr trotzdem hin und wieder noch klickt!


----------



## fanste (8. Juli 2005)

Bei mir fehlen nur noch 10. Da ich auch denke, dass die diesen WE noch geklickt werden, bedanke ich mich auch schonmal. Also danke an alle die mir zu den 250 Klicks verholfen haben.

mb fanste


----------



## supersalzi (8. Juli 2005)

Was mache ich falsch? Mir fehlen noch viele (denkpause) genau em 185 Links, sprich ich habe erst 65 Klicks bekommen. Seit doch nicht so erbahrmungslos mit mir


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. Juli 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @DJ Teac, die Key's (sind ja 7 Stück) bekommst Du an die Mailadresse, die Du bei der Anmeldung angegeben hast.
> Ich denke aber dass die Mail erst nächste Woche ankommen wird.
> Ich hatte meine Punkte auf einem Samstag voll und die Mail ist am Monatg gekommen.


 
Meine sind gebe angekommen  *angeb*


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Juli 2005)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine sind gebe angekommen  *angeb*


Meine habe ich schon seit einem Monat.  

[edit] @supersalzi, Du hast ja auch nicht so viele Postings wie manch anderer.... dadurch ist die Warscheinlichkeit dass dein Link gesehen wird halt geringer. [/edit]


----------



## fanste (9. Juli 2005)

Ich habs geschafft. 251 Klicks zähle ich um diese Uhrzeit. Nochmal Danke an alle die geklickt haben.
mb fanste


----------



## generador (9. Juli 2005)

Also mir fehlen da noch ganz schön viele

Ich habe bisher erst 116 Klicks
Wäre nett wenn ihr noch ein bissl klicken könntet

Danke


----------



## Technomausi (9. Juli 2005)

Mir fehlen da noch ein paar mehr... hab grade mal 95 Klicks  
Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass ich die 250 schaffe, bevor die das einfach dicht machen    Oder weiß vielleicht jemand, wann da schluss ist? Bis jetzt hab ich da nichts gefunden.


----------



## Coalminer (9. Juli 2005)

seit ihr so nett und klickt auch für mich  

http://my.opera.com/Coalminer/affiliate/


----------



## _root (11. Juli 2005)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind. Wär nett wenn sich mache mal revangieren würden. Habe auch immer schön geklickt. Wär also nett wenn ihr auch mal auf meinen Link klickt =) 


MfG aCid


----------



## daddz (14. Juli 2005)

*alles_mal_durchklick*

Leuude...mir fehlen nur noch 16 Klicks! ..also klicken!  :-( 

greetz
daddz


----------



## mhribernik (15. Juli 2005)

Jahooooouuuu! Habs dank eurer Hilfe geschafft. Thanks ;-)


----------



## Miraculixx (18. Juli 2005)

Also ich habe mich jetzt auch registriert bei Opera, aber ich habe auf deren Homepage nirgends etwas gefunden dass es da gratis-Lizenzen gibt

Mein Link wäre folglich: http://my.opera.com/Miraculixx/affiliate/

ist das ok so dass man da immer auf die Hauptseite kommt? oder ist die Aktion bei Opera schon abgeblasen?

also wenn es funktioniert: bitte viel klicken  ich klick auch eure links alle durch! THX


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Juli 2005)

Die Info dazu findest du im Board: http://my.opera.com/community/


----------



## BaLaYaR (18. Juli 2005)

Würde mich über eure Klicks freuen ;P
http://my.opera.com/BaLaYaR/affiliate/


----------



## Miraculixx (18. Juli 2005)

OK, also die aktion ist noch am laufen!
Aber wo kann ich meinen Score einsehen? Ich weiß, das wurde hier schon 100 mal gefragt und beantwortet, aber auf meiner Seite kann ich den Score nicht sehen
Entweder ich bin wirklich zu blöd (was ich aber nicht hoffe ) oder die haben den wieder weg gemacht?
Oder es liegt daran, dass ich den M$ IE benutze (-n muss, weil ich hier in der Arbeit nix anderes installieren kann... )

edit: kann mir jemand erklären, warum ich meine Signatur nicht sehen kann, obwohl ich sie eingestellt habe?


----------



## NomadSoul (18. Juli 2005)

kommt Leute brauch nur noch 49
unter MyOpera undda dann Myaccount


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juli 2005)

*@Miraculixx*, Du musst im Kontrollzentrum auf "Einstellungen ändern" gehen.
Im 3. Kasten (Anzeigen von Themen) findest Du den Punkt "Signatur anzeigen", dort muss ein Häkchen rein, bei "Grafiken anzeigen" würde ich auch ein Häkchen rein machen.
Dann nur noch ganz unten speichern und alles wird gut. 

Zu Opera, wenn Du dich eingelogt hast, dann geh mal auf "My Account", dort steht oberhalb der Tools "Your Affiliate Program Score".

Und nicht vergessen Deinen Link in die Signatur zu setzen, wenn nicht schon geschehen.


----------



## Miraculixx (18. Juli 2005)

Danke, Dr Dau!
Link ist ja schon in der Signatur, nur Signatur ist nicht im Forum  aber ich werd mir das jetzt gleich mal ansehen.
edit: OK, es hat sich gerade von selbst erledigt  die Sig war jetzt plötzlich da, ka was da los war.
und den Score hab ich jetz auch gefunden!  thx nochmal!


----------



## generador (18. Juli 2005)

Ich will auch nochmal

Danke


----------



## Miraculixx (18. Juli 2005)

klickst du bei mir, klick ich bei dir  ;-)


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juli 2005)

Miraculixx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> klickst du bei mir, klick ich bei dir ;-)


Dass ist Erpressung.... Hoecker, sie sind raus!


----------



## Miraculixx (18. Juli 2005)

tja, tut mir echt leid, aber so ist das Leben nun mal!
Entweder du kommst meiner Forderung nach, oder ich werde dich beseitigen müssen, so leid es mir auch tut!


hmm.. ich weiß, ich werd langsam lästig, aber warum zählt der bei mir nicht mehr weiter Mein Cousin hat gerade auf den link geklickt und er hat nicht hinauf gezhält


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juli 2005)

Ich will ja nichts.... ich habe meine Key's ja schon. 

[edit] Die IP's werden mitgelogt, wenn er also eine IP zugewiesen bekommen hat mit der schon geklickt wurde, kann es passieren dass der Klick nicht mitzählt. [/edit]


----------



## Miraculixx (18. Juli 2005)

das is unfair
und bei mir hat er aufgehört zu zählen... und das bei 3 klicks... das dauert ja dann ewig, wenns nicht mehr wird


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juli 2005)

Naja, wer soll dein Link auch finden?
So viele Beiträge hast Du ja noch nicht dass jeder deine Signatur zu sehen bekommt.
Und hier schaut auch ganz sicher nicht jeder rein.
Es gibt hier noch mehr Leute die schon ewig warten.
Dass schlimme an der ganzen Sache ist, niemand weiss wie lange die Aktion noch läuft.


----------



## Miraculixx (18. Juli 2005)

ja ich weiß schon dass ich noch nicht viele posts habe, und dass das Forum hier nur aus einem einzigen inaktiven Haufen besteht, der es nicht mal auf die Reihe bekommt mit dem linken zeigefinger auf nen schwarzen text zu klicken... ([ironie]...[/ironie] )

aber ich hab vorher meinem cousin im icq gesagt er soll auf den link klicken, und der counter blieb bei 3 klicks


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juli 2005)

Im ICQ.... oder irgend einem anderem Messenger geht es auch nicht.
Der Link MUSS über eine Webseite aufgerufen werden, weil der Referer mitgelogt wird.
Referer bedeutet, es wird beim Klick auf den Link gleichzeitig mit übermittelt auf welcher Seite geklickt wurde.
Entweder dein Cousin kommt also hier ins Forum zum klicken, oder Du machst eine Homepage wo der Link für jeden deiner Freunde erreichbar ist. 

PS: Bitte achte mehr auf die Netiquette, besonders auf Punkt 12.


----------



## Miraculixx (19. Juli 2005)

Ah danke für die Info! 
Dann werde ich mir gleich eine Homepage schreiben. Es wäre doch auch möglich, eine seite zu schreiben, die automatisch auf meinen Opera-link weiterleitet, oder?

Ahja und wegen der Großschreibung: da muss ich mich noch etwas anstrengen, das war noch nie meine Stärke.


----------



## BaLaYaR (19. Juli 2005)

So hab noch mal durchgeklickt, würde mich über Klicks auf :
http://my.opera.com/BaLaYaR/affiliate/
freuen ^^


----------



## Technomausi (19. Juli 2005)

Miraculixx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier gibt es Opera kostenlos! Schnell klicken, dann bekommst du auch einen!



Woher willst du denn wissen, dass ich geklickt hab und nicht wer anders?  Im Übrigen hab ich mal eben alle durchgeklickt  Mir fehlen noch sage und schreibe 113 Klicks  hoffe die Aktion bricht nicht einfach vorher ab.  :suspekt:


----------



## Miraculixx (19. Juli 2005)

Ich weiß eben alles!  ;-) 

Habe auch wieder alle durchgeklickt. Ich hoffe nur, dass es sich bei mir auch noch ausgeht, ich will gar nicht sagen, wie viele mir noch fehlen...  
Also bitte bitte immer schön brav *KLICKEN*    - THX


----------



## mhribernik (19. Juli 2005)

Wieder eine Runde klicken...

Bitte klickt für mich auf den Link:

*http://my.opera.com/mhribernik/affiliate/* 

Ich habs für euch alle auch mehrmals gemacht.
Danke.


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juli 2005)

Mehrmals?
Ohne deine IP zu wechseln?
Dann hättest Du es dir sparen können, die IP wird mitgelogt.


----------



## Miraculixx (19. Juli 2005)

Soviel ich weiß wird dieser IP-log aber alle 24 Stunden wieder zurückgesetzt - oder liege ich da falsch?
Irgendwo habe ich das gelesen...


----------



## BaLaYaR (19. Juli 2005)

Jo soweit ich weiß wird der alle 24 Stunden zurückgesetzt, du kannst dich aber auch neu ins Internet einwählen dann haste auch ne neue IP, und kannst wieder alle durchklicken.


----------



## Miraculixx (19. Juli 2005)

Es gibt auch Internetzugänge mit einer statischen IP-Adresse 
Aber du hast Recht, in meinem Fall wäre es möglich 
Naja... wenn mir mal langweilig ist, dann werd ich eine Stunde lang das Modem zupfen und wieder einstecken, und dazwischen bei allen aufn Link klicken


----------



## Technomausi (19. Juli 2005)

Ihr seit ja mal echt schnell im Klicken  von 113 auf 106 runter  ich bin grad auch mal eben noch alle durchgegangen, vielleicht schaffen wir es ja noch vor schluss ~ wenn man wenigstens wüsste, wann schluss ist  :suspekt:


----------



## BaLaYaR (19. Juli 2005)

JaJa die statischen IP-Adressen, sitze hier grad bei der Arbeit insofern kenne ich das Problem, alle 650 Rechner haben nach aussen hin eine Adresse. Aus diesem Grund konnte ich die Links nur ein mal durchgehen...


----------



## Miraculixx (19. Juli 2005)

Ich habe mir jetzt eine Seite geschrieben:
http://miraculixx.mi.funpic.de/opera/
Da ist nur eine index.html mit einer automatischen Weiterleitung zu meinem Link. aber auch das funktioniert nicht 
Muss man selbständig mit der Maus auf den Link klicken, damit der Klick auch zählt? Oder warum funktioniert das nicht?


----------



## hpvw (19. Juli 2005)

Versucht doch nicht immer zu betrügen. Das ist nicht der Sinn, den die Macher von Opera damit bezwecken.
Du willst doch nicht auf der Cheaters-List landen, oder?

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Miraculixx (19. Juli 2005)

Wieso betrügen
Man kommt so oder so auf die opera.com-Seite, also ist es doch egal.
Außerdem funktioniert es, soviel meine Tests gerade ergeben haben, eh nur wenn man per Maus auf den Link klickt. Und da ist es ja egal wo der Link ist, und wie der aussieht, und es wäre ja auch egal, wenn ich einen Link auf eine Seite von mir selbst mache, die dann automatsich zu meinem Opera-Link weiterleitet.


----------



## Technomausi (21. Juli 2005)

Kommt schon Leute  ich bin nur noch 76 Klicks vom Glück ... ähh.. Opera entfernt  Wobei ich euch auch schonmal für die knapp 40 Klicks in den letzten 3 Tagen danken möchte


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juli 2005)

Damit auch alle noch was vorwaerts kommen und dieser Thread nicht im Untergrund versinkt dachte ich mir schreib ich nochmal fix was.
Ueber den Tag verteilt (bin ja im Buero und hab nicht endlos Zeit) werd ich dann auch mal wieder die Liste durchklicken.

Ich hoffe auch Ihr klickt weiterhin fleissig alle durch.


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juli 2005)

Wer ist denn noch nicht durch?
Bzw. wieviele Punkte fehlen noch?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juli 2005)

Bin grad an der Liste wer noch nicht Bescheid gegeben hat, dass er/sie/es fertig ist.

Okay, here we go:

Matthias Reitinger
elmyth
JoKne
Spescha
Johannes Roettger
NomadSoul
Virtual Freak
vogtlaender
therealcharlie
Neok
Pherseus
generador
DrSoong
Gottox
duckdonald
cAm3eel
Alexander Schuc
SirAM
wesker_re
aKraus
ZIGGY_WillES
Jan Seifert
m3cki
KristophS
Robert Steichele
Daniel Mannheimer
supersalzi
djacid
Coalminer
Miraculixx
BaLaYaR
GalaxyWarrior
Leugim
AKrebs70


Mittlerweile wahrscheinlich fertig:

--Tobyas (fehlten zuletzt noch 7)
--daddz (fehlten zuletzt noch 16)


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juli 2005)

Wenn ich mir die Liste so angucke, könnte ich wetten dass da noch mehr bei sind die ihre Punkte schon voll haben. 

[off]
Ich versuche grad dein Script zu testen, aber irgendwie will es nicht.... auch finde ich iptables-save nicht.... und iptables ist bei mir in /sbin/iptables?! :suspekt: 
[/off]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juli 2005)

Ich denk auch, dass da noch mehr schon fertig sind.
Ich bin jetzt nur danach gegangen wer sich auch gemeldet hat, dass er/sie/es fertig ist.



Ich hab ja angemerkt, dass der Pfad zu IPTables angepasst werden muss.
Slackware packt IPTables nach /usr/sbin
Wenn Du es selbst kompilierst kommt es nach /usr/local/sbin

Und Deine Distribution scheint es wohl in /sbin zu haben.

iptables-save ist Teil des IPTables-Paketes, also nichts spezielles.
Aber moeglicherweise nicht in der Distribution enthalten.

Die IPTables Website wird Dich aber sich gern mit einem neuen Paket, inklusive iptables-save, versorgen.
Da ist aber kein configure-Script dabei. Um die alte Version zu ueberschreiben musst Du das Makefile anpassen, ansonsten landet IPTables wie gesagt in /usr/local/sbin.

Uebrigens: Das naechste Script steht, mehr oder weniger, schon in den Startloechern.


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juli 2005)

Den Pfad habe ich ja auch angepasst.... was anderes mit iptables habe ich jedenfalls nicht gefunden.
Makefile, brauche ich dazu nicht eine Entwickler-Umgebung? Da wird es Problematisch, siehe hier.
Die Seite von IPTables bringt mir auch nicht wirklich etwas, ich kann ja kein Englisch. 
Ich weiss nur soviel, dass die Konfigurationsfiles gesplittet sind und daraus dann z.b. die httpd.conf temporär generiert wird.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juli 2005)

Alles was Du brauchst sind make und GCC.
Ich denke mal diese beiden Programme werden schon noch dabei sein, oder?

Ansonsten ist das natuerlich etwas unguenstig.

Um ehrlich zu sein, das Script koennte wohl auch umgeschrieben werden sodass es ohne iptables-save auskommt, jedoch ist der Output von iptables-save wesentlich besser zu verarbeiten als der von iptables -L


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juli 2005)

Siehe PN wegen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juli 2005)

Recht haste.

Um mal zum Topic zurueck zu gelangen.

Falls dies hier jemand liest der auf meiner Liste da oben drauf aber schon fertig ist, dann mal kurz melden damit man es hier einfacher hat die richtigen Leute zu klicken.


----------



## aKraus (29. Juli 2005)

need clicks


----------



## Miraculixx (29. Juli 2005)

Ich brauche noch massenweise *KLICKS*.
Bin gerade bei 103, es werden aber schon konstant um ca. 6 Klicks pro Tag mehr, also irgend jemand leistet hier schon gute Arbeit 
Ich hoffe nur, dass jetzt noch etwas mehr Klicks zustande kommen, nicht dass die Aktion plötzlich aus ist und ich mit 248 klicks durch die Finger schau....


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. Juli 2005)

reptiler, ich bin übrigens (wie man an meiner Signatur erkennen kann) auch fertig. Vielen Dank nochmal an alle, ich werd natürlich weiterhin für alle klicken.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juli 2005)

Danke fuer die Info.
Ich hab Dich dann mal aus der Liste rausgenommen.

Wir wollen es ja der klickenden Masse (  ) so einfach wie moeglich machen.


----------



## Technomausi (29. Juli 2005)

Morgen,

naja, ich bin fast fertig  Wenn ihr mir noch 11 Klicks schenkt, könnt ihr mich auch aus der Liste streichen.


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juli 2005)

Wenn die Namen anklickbar währen, dann währe es noch einfacher.... ich bin schneller durch wenn ich alle Seiten durchgehe, als wenn ich dann noch mit der Liste vergleiche.

Dass die, die fertig sind, ihren Link wieder aus der Signatur rausnehem, sollte sich eigentlich vonn allein verstehen.... schliesslich geht es hier nicht darum wer am meisten Punkte bekommt, sondern dass man die Lizenz bekommt. 
Und ich klicke nicht nur hier, sondern auch wenn ich durch die verschiedenen Themen "schlender" und habe natürlich keine Lust mir unnötig Arbeit zu machen.

[edit]
@Technomausi, Du hast dein Klick heute schon bekommen.  
[/edit]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juli 2005)

Ich hab die Namen mit Absicht nicht verlinkt da ich vermeiden wollte, dass wir hier auf der Cheater-Liste landen. Dazu gab's bereits einen Beitrag hier im Thread.

Natuerlich sollten die Leute ihre Links wieder aus der Signatur nehmen, jedoch haben hier ja einige auch ihre Links direkt in die Posts geschrieben. Ich auch, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Einige sogar mehrfach.
Und es wird wohl nicht jeder diesen Thread nach eigenen Beitraegen absuchen und alle seine Links daraus entfernen.


----------



## Technomausi (29. Juli 2005)

@Dr Dau Dankschön  Fehlen jetzt auch nur noch 9 *lach* ich werd gleich auch mal die Seiten durchgehen und klicken, denn mit der Liste vergleichen, ist tatsächlich ein wenig schwierig  Wegen dem Wettrennen, um die meisten Klicks, ich frag mich ehrlich gesagt was "clonecdcenter" mit über 50000 Klicks anfangen möchte


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juli 2005)

@Technomausi, heut Nachmittag gibt es noch ein Klick.
Keine Ahnung was er damit will, ich habe meine Punkte voll, mehr will ich nicht.
Darum gucke ich da auch nicht mehr nach.... obwohl ich den Link in meinem Profil habe.

[eidt]
Your Affiliate Program Score: 343
[/edit]


----------



## Technomausi (30. Juli 2005)

Ah.. *freu* habe meine 250 Klicks voll  könnt mich also dementsprechend aus der Liste streichen. Herzlichen Dank an alle, die für mich geklickt haben  werde auch direkt nochmal die Seiten durchgehen 

Grüßle Mausi


----------



## Alexander Schuc (30. Juli 2005)

Mal den Thread durchgeblättert und geklickt. Ist ja ganz schön lang geworden der Thread. *g*

76 sinds bei mir noch die fehlen, wenns jmd interessiert. *g*


----------



## Andreas Späth (31. Juli 2005)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 76 sinds bei mir noch die fehlen, wenns jmd interessiert. *g*


 
Wie kannst du uns nur anlügen, es sind 75


----------



## Alexander Schuc (31. Juli 2005)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie kannst du uns nur anlügen, es sind 75



Siehe Anhang    :suspekt:


----------



## Andreas Späth (31. Juli 2005)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Siehe Anhang  :suspekt:



Das sollte man in die Netiquette schreiben das Admins das dürfen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Juli 2005)

Okay, Technomausi ist gestrichen.

Ich selbst brauch noch 31. Ranhalten Kinder

Werd mich gleich auch mal wieder durchklicken.

Update: Noch 8 Klicks. Das sollte doch zu schaffen sein.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. August 2005)

So, gerade eben sind meine 250 Klicks voll geworden.

Ich bedanke mich herzlichst bei allen die fleissig fuer mich geklickt haben und verspreche auch weiterhin mitzuhelfen allen die noch Klicks brauche welche zukommen zu lassen.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (1. August 2005)

Mit gerade eben brauch ich noch 54 Klicks. Ist aber irgendwie lustig. Die Google Werbung stört mich mittlerweile nicht mal wirklich.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. August 2005)

53. 
Ich benutz Opera eigentlich garnicht wirklich. Hab ihn auf der Arbeit von Zeit zu Zeit drauf.
Aber auch nur zum Testen meiner Website.


----------



## Dr Dau (1. August 2005)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit gerade eben brauch ich noch 54 Klicks. Ist aber irgendwie lustig. Die Google Werbung stört mich mittlerweile nicht mal wirklich.


Dann können wir ja aufhören.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (1. August 2005)

51 sogar. =)

@DrDau
Pfff..


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (1. August 2005)

Hi, mein link:
http://my.opera.com/GalaxyWarrior/affiliate/ 

Ich werde dann ma auf en paar Links hier klicken

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. August 2005)

Pack den Link am besten in Deine Signatur, so erhoeht sich die Chance auf Klicks.


----------



## AKrebs70 (1. August 2005)

Hallo!

Mache da nun auch mit!
Habe auch schohn bei sehr vielen von euch fleißig mit geklickt. Hoffe das Ihr das bei mir auch tuen werdet!
Im vorraus vielen Dank an alle die das machen.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Leugim (1. August 2005)

Ich will auch! (einfach in der Signatur klicken!)
Ich habe auch überall ganz brav geklickt. in 24std. mach ichs wieder und so weiter und so fort..
Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (1. August 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Pack den Link am besten in Deine Signatur, so erhoeht sich die Chance auf Klicks.



Hab ich schon gemacht, aber scheinbar wird die hier bei alten Beiträgen nicht nachträglich geändert. Naja   

Dann halt hier mit Signatur

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. August 2005)

Nochmals dicken Dank an alle Beteiligten, meine Codes sind grad in KMail eingeschlagen.


----------



## Virtual Freak (4. August 2005)

*Re: Opera 8 kostenlos dauert an!*

http://my.opera.com/virtualfreak/affiliate/  

Hi Leuts, mir fehlen irgendwie noch immer fast hundert Klicks!
Bitte seid doch so nett!

Gruss VF


----------



## Miraculixx (4. August 2005)

Du musst dich halt noch etwas gedulden, so schnell geht das nicht. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn du hier im Forum noch nicht so viele Posts geschrieben hast.
Mir geht es ja auch nicht viel anders. Mir fehlen auch genau noch 100 Klicks, bei euch müsste es gerade wieder jeweils ein klick weniger sein der fehlt


----------



## Dr Dau (4. August 2005)

@Virtual Freak, ohne Link in deiner Signatur wirst Du sicherlich warten können bis Du schwarz wirst.... oder glaubst Du tatsächlich dass hier noch jeder die ganzen Seiten durchblättert?
Irgendwann muss ja auch mal schluss sein.


----------



## Miraculixx (4. August 2005)

Naja ich blättere eigentlich immer so die letzten 3-4 Seiten durch, dann werden die Leute, die den Link noch in der Signatur haben, eh immer weniger.


----------



## Dr Dau (4. August 2005)

Ich habe meine Key's ja schon, darum schaue ich hier eigentlich so gut wie garnicht mehr rein..... und da bin ich sicherlich nicht der Einzige.
Von daher ist die Chance dass ich ein Link in irgend einem Posting sehe und anklicke warscheinlicher als dass ich hier klicke.
Wie gesagt, irgendwann muss ja mal genug sein..... schliesslich ist dieser Thread schon älter.


----------



## Miraculixx (4. August 2005)

Ja stimmt, man kann ja niemanden dazu verpflichten, auf immer und ewig hier weiterzuklicken. Am besten wäre es eben, wenn sich immer wieder neue Leute anmelden, die dann auch immer bei den vorherigen klicken.
Aber ich habe meinen Link ja auch noch in einem anderen Forum, von daher gehe ich der Sache sehr zuversichtlich entgegen.


----------



## _root (4. August 2005)

Aber für die die hier nochmal reinschaun ...  klickt bitte noch nan paar mal auf meinen Link. 

     |
     |
    V


----------



## DrSoong (4. August 2005)

Hier eine kleine aktualisierte Liste:

http://my.opera.com/ifex_acid/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/Miraculixx/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/virtualfreak/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/GalaxyWarrior/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/leugim/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/AKrebs70/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/crazyweasel/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/Exi/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/mhribernik/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/BaLaYaR/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/generador/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/NomadSoul/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/Coalminer/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/grubi/affiliate/ ?
http://my.opera.com/salzi/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/Tobyas/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/falaffel/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/DrSoong/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/derjan/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/alarmbereit/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/reima/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/Jonalist/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/jokne/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/daddz/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/pherseus/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/n3ok/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/therealcharlie/affiliate/
vogtlaender hat seine Klicks schon voll.
http://my.opera.com/virtualfreak/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/tittli/affiliate/

Wer schon hat, soll sich per PM melden, ich entfern ihn dann von hier. Es war mir nämlich etwas zu stressig, die gesamte Liste auf opera.com zu durchsuchen (oder gibts da noch ne Funktion?).


Der Doc!


----------



## gilgam3sch (6. August 2005)

hallo
da will ich mich doch gerne anschliessen und klicker mich hier durch

http://my.opera.com/gilgam3sch/affiliate/


tx
~G~


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. August 2005)

Wow.. War jetzt eine Woche nicht da, und bin bei 249 jetzt angelangt.

Ich sag mal allen Danke. =)
Werd auch noch für andere in den Thread schauen und klicken.


----------



## Norbert Eder (7. August 2005)

Ich mach da jetzt auch mit. Sollte mich jemand unterstützen wollen, dann findet er den entsprechenden Link in meiner Signatur. Ich würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## 555 (9. August 2005)

Kann man eigentlich auch schauen, woher man die Klicks bekommen hat?

(z.B 10 Klicks von Tutorials, 5 Klicks von hilfdirselbst.ch, ...)


----------



## aKraus (9. August 2005)

Hi,
 Mir fehlen noch 27 Klicks
http://my.opera.com/Exi/affiliate/ 

 Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe.


----------



## DrSoong (9. August 2005)

Hier wieder mal eine aktualisierte Liste:

http://my.opera.com/ifex_acid/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/Miraculixx/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/virtualfreak/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/GalaxyWarrior/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/leugim/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/AKrebs70/affiliate/
crazyweasel muss schon mindestens 250 haben (hab nach seinem 249-Post geklickt)
http://my.opera.com/Exi/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/mhribernik/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/BaLaYaR/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/generador/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/NomadSoul/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/Coalminer/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/grubi/affiliate/ ?
http://my.opera.com/salzi/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/Tobyas/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/falaffel/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/DrSoong/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/derjan/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/alarmbereit/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/reima/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/Jonalist/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/jokne/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/daddz/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/pherseus/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/n3ok/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/therealcharlie/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/virtualfreak/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/tittli/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/gilgam3sch/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/z4_8ung/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/nitronic/affiliate/

Same rules as my last post!


Der Doc!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (9. August 2005)

Ja hab schon mehr. Die 249 waren ohne meinen eigenen Klick.  Lizenzen sind auch schon da.

Mhh.. Wegen allen Links in einem Post gibts ja die bedenken des Schumel-Verdachts, oder?


----------



## generador (12. August 2005)

Einer fehlt noch :-(

wäre einer von euch so nett und könnte mal den link klicken damit ich die 250 voll bekomme

Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. August 2005)

*done*


----------



## aKraus (12. August 2005)

Mir fehlen noch 4
 entspurrt 

 Thx ² all


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. August 2005)

Und da waren's nur noch 3...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (12. August 2005)

Du meinst 2


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. August 2005)

Schon moeglich.
Aber pass Du besser auf, dass Du Deinen Zug nicht verpasst.


----------



## NomadSoul (12. August 2005)

Ich hab meine 250 und hab grad nochma alle durchgeklickt thx an alle die geklickt haben


----------



## AKrebs70 (12. August 2005)

Hallo!

Also bin auch schon fast dran.
172 klicks nur noch.

Währe für ein par klicks mehr wirklich dankbar (und danke an die, die es schon gemacht haben ).

Axel


----------



## aKraus (12. August 2005)

*Your Affiliate Program Score: 255*
aber noch keine EMail erhalten...

woran kann das liegen?


----------



## NomadSoul (12. August 2005)

etwas Geduld brauchst du schon.. hat bei mir auch schon ~3 Tage gedauert


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. August 2005)

Das dauert ein wenig.
Zum Teil auch ein paar Tage.
Ich glaub ich hab die Mail 2 Tage spaeter gehabt.


----------



## supersalzi (13. August 2005)

mal wieder das ganze ;-) 


			
				DrSoong hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier wieder mal eine aktualisierte Liste:
> 
> http://my.opera.com/ifex_acid/affiliate/
> http://my.opera.com/Miraculixx/affiliate/
> ...


----------



## 555 (14. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab schon mehr als 250 Klicks 

aber ich will jetzt nochmal eine Lizenz,
die Lizenz war für mein Bruder,
klickt bitte auch für meine Lizenz, dankeschön
http://my.opera.com/airway/affiliate/


----------



## AKrebs70 (14. August 2005)

Hi!
Habe ich gemacht! Und jetzt für mich. 

Axel


----------



## 555 (14. August 2005)

also wenn jeder wirklich alle 24 h draufklickt dann dürfte es nicht länger als 10 Tage dauern.

Ich hoffe jeder der in der Liste eingetragen ist, klickt auch fleißig so wie ich


----------



## Watermelon (15. August 2005)

hi

hab mich hier eben angemeldet damit ich auch bald meine lizenz bekomme )

bitte klickt bei mir auch ab und an drauf )

mein link is:   http://my.opera.com/Watermelon/affiliate/ 

bis dann

Wm


----------



## Miraculixx (15. August 2005)

So also ich möchte mich hier bei allen bedanken, die so fleißig für mich geklickt haben!
Heute gab es den 250. Klick, und ich erwarte schon sehnlichst die Lizenzschlüssel von Opera 
Ich werd auch gleich noch einmal bei euch allen durchklicken, aber ihr könnt mich aus der Liste nehmen.


----------



## 555 (15. August 2005)

Die neue Liste

http://my.opera.com/ifex_acid/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/virtualfreak/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/GalaxyWarrior/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/leugim/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/Exi/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/mhribernik/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/BaLaYaR/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/generador/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/NomadSoul/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/Coalminer/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/grubi/affiliate/ ?
http://my.opera.com/salzi/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/Tobyas/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/falaffel/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/derjan/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/alarmbereit/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/reima/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/Jonalist/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/jokne/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/daddz/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/pherseus/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/n3ok/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/therealcharlie/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/virtualfreak/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/tittli/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/gilgam3sch/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/nitronic/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/salzi/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/Watermelon/affiliate/
http://my.opera.com/aquasonic/affiliate/


----------



## Rena Hermann (16. August 2005)

Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher - aber es stand doch in diversen früheren Beiträgen dieses Themas, dass gesammelte, direkt verlinkte "Linklisten", wie in dem einen oder anderen der letzten Beiträge hier, ggf. eher kontraproduktiv sind, weil das als Cheaten/Manipulieren erkannt werden könnte und deshalb ggf. alle der Liste dort rausfliegen?

Ist mir nur so aufgefallen - kann mich auch irren. Lest selbst nach ... 

Viel Glück und Gruß
Rena
... nimmt Opera eh nur zum Testen, da ist Werbung egal. Insofern no-link für mich.


----------



## Gottox (17. August 2005)

Also ich war zuerst auch skeptisch, aber seit der Version 8.0 surfe ich nur noch mit Opera.

Die Websiten werden gut dargestellt und ich habe Einfluss auf das Verhalten des Browsers, wie ich es bei Firefox nur mit TONNEN von Extensions hätte.
Außerdem find ich die Kombination von Tabs und MDI einfach klasse und äußerst nützlich.


----------



## aquasonic (17. August 2005)

Klickt bitte auch für mich: http://my.opera.com/aquasonic/affiliate/


----------



## aKraus (17. August 2005)

meine Lizenz ist da
nehmt mich mal von eurere Liste 

thx


----------



## DrSoong (22. August 2005)

Meine Lizenz ist da, tx an alle, die geklickt haben.


Der Doc!


----------



## reBourne (30. August 2005)

Eine frage:
War diese müheselige Aktion jetzt nicht notwendig?
Bekommt man die Vollversion nun sofort umsonst?----> laut diesen Infos


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. August 2005)

So verarscht man Leute->ein Grund mehr, das Ding nicht zu benutzen.


----------



## SilentWarrior (30. August 2005)

Jaja … im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer. Ganz schöne Verarsche/PR-Aktion von Opera.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. August 2005)

Nur ob dann auch wirklich jeder der an diesem Tag an der Aktion teilnimmt einen Key bekommt ist dann die Frage.
Da werden sicher eine Menge Leute teilnehmen.
Mir ist es eigentlich egal, zum einen hab ich schon durch die lustige Klick-Aktion einen Key, zum anderen ist der Opera bei mir eh nur Testbrowser.


----------



## Tobias K. (30. August 2005)

moin


Nanana, wer wird denn da meckern, und dann auch nur auf Grund von Vermutungen.
Haltet von Opera was ihr wollt, aber ich hab meins grad regestriert 
Und das ohne diesen 250 Klicks Quatsch!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (30. August 2005)

ROFL

Blos gut das ich nicht mitgemacht habe....  ;-)
Ich hab meinen jetzt in nur 3 Sek. bekommen.


----------



## th23 (1. September 2005)

Bei der Geburtstagsaktion wurde sowieso immer  der gleiche Code verschickt... eine Überprüfung von Opera ist also praktisch nicht möglich.

Aber so können die den Key natürlich auch einfch wieder irgendwann "einziehen" und für künftige Versionen sperren (so sie das denn irgendwann vorhaben)...

Thorsten


----------



## nero_85 (5. September 2005)

nette idee das hier! Hab mich leider gerade erst angemeldet! brauche daher dringend viel unterstützung!


----------



## 555 (5. September 2005)

th23 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei der Geburtstagsaktion wurde sowieso immer  der gleiche Code verschickt... eine Überprüfung von Opera ist also praktisch nicht möglich.
> 
> Aber so können die den Key natürlich auch einfch wieder irgendwann "einziehen" und für künftige Versionen sperren (so sie das denn irgendwann vorhaben)...
> 
> Thorsten


Hast du das schon gelesen ?


----------



## supersalzi (8. September 2005)

wo findet man denn in der neuen comunity site seine scores?


----------



## Dr Dau (8. September 2005)

@supersalzi, einlogen, dann auf "My page" und dann ganz oben weiter auf "Account".
Dann ist rechts ein Kasten "Statistics" und darin stehen deine "Affiliate points"
Aber irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass die Aktion nicht mehr läuft..... wenn ich im Menü auf "Choose Opera --> Affiliates" klicke, kommt nur "404 Not Found".
Gezählt wird aber noch.
Wieviele Punkte hast Du denn?


----------



## Dr Dau (9. September 2005)

XXXX, xxxxxxx xxx xxxx xxx xXxx.... xX/Xxxxx. 

Xxx Xxxxx xxxx xxx xxxxx Xxx'x xxxxx xxxx Xxxxxxx. 

[edit]
Da ja das Posting von meinem Vorredner gelöscht wurde und somit dieser hier zu nichts mehr in Bezug steht, habe ich ihn mal "leicht" editiert. 
[/edit]


----------



## versuch13 (9. September 2005)

th23 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei der Geburtstagsaktion wurde sowieso immer  der gleiche Code verschickt... eine Überprüfung von Opera ist also praktisch nicht möglich.
> 
> Aber so können die den Key natürlich auch einfch wieder irgendwann "einziehen" und für künftige Versionen sperren (so sie das denn irgendwann vorhaben)...
> 
> Thorsten


 
 Also ich habe bei der Aktion verschiedene bekommen.


----------



## JohannesR (9. September 2005)

cosmochaosmaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab meinen jetzt in nur 3 Sek. bekommen.


Hm, auch wir hatten nur 3 Sekunden Arbeit...?


----------



## 555 (9. September 2005)

warum wurde mein Post gelöscht ?

Ich habe halt 30 Lizenzen zum verschenken, ist das weiter schlimm ?

Diese Lizenzen habe ich erhalten, und zwar bei der Geburtstagsaktion von Opera.

Ist es verboten diese Schlüssel zu verbreiten ? Eigentlich nicht, weil da stand was davon,
dass man einen Schlüssel der Oma / Opa / ... geben soll 


?


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. September 2005)

> Ist es verboten diese Schlüssel zu verbreiten ? Eigentlich nicht, weil da stand was davon,
> dass man einen Schlüssel der Oma / Opa / ... geben soll



Wenn du mir sagst, wo das steht, werde ich dein Posting gerne wiederherstellen.


----------



## 555 (10. September 2005)

> @supersalzi, einlogen, dann auf "My page" und dann ganz oben weiter auf "Account".
> Dann ist rechts ein Kasten "Statistics" und darin stehen deine "Affiliate points"
> Aber irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass die Aktion nicht mehr läuft..... wenn ich im Menü auf "Choose Opera --> Affiliates" klicke, kommt nur "404 Not Found".
> Gezählt wird aber noch.
> Wieviele Punkte hast Du denn?



Nachdem Post stand meiner


----------



## fanste (10. September 2005)

Er meinte wo das mit dem


> Ist es verboten diese Schlüssel zu verbreiten ? Eigentlich nicht, weil da stand was davon,
> dass man einen Schlüssel der Oma / Opa / ... geben soll


steht!


----------



## 555 (10. September 2005)

AUGEN AUF   

lest euch mal den gesamten Thread durch   

Klick 

da habe ich das gelesen, und außerdem
ist der Key, denn man per E-mail angefordert hat eh immer gleich.

Klick


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. September 2005)

OHREN GESPITZT

Zeige mir ein offizielles Statement auf  http://www.opera.com , welches besagt, dass Keys frei umhergetauscht oder verschenkt werden dürfen, dann habe ich nichts einzuwenden.


Was bei traum-projekt oder in der BILD steht, zählt nicht:suspekt:


----------



## 555 (11. September 2005)

mir ist es jetzt zu blöd danach zu suchen, also lassen wir das ganze.

Viel Spaß beim klicken


----------



## daddz (20. September 2005)

Das findet ihr sicher interessant nachdem ihr euch auch die Finger wund geklickt habt:  Opera umsonst  :suspekt: 

greetz
daddz


----------



## JohannesR (20. September 2005)

Genau, das hab ich auch vorhin gelesen. Ich glaube, der Thread ist nun obsolete geworden.


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. September 2005)

Ach was... für mich gings ohnehin nur darum, zu Schummeln

Ansonsten war ich noch nie Opera-Fan, werde es auch ohne Banner nicht werden, .... solange die Leute dort keinen Blick fürs wesentliche haben und sich in Schnickschnack verlieren.

Ich glaube auch kaum, dass Opera eine spürbare Konkurrenz für FF&Co. werden wird.


----------

